# Monster did it



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats on your Championship! You must be JOYful! hehehe!!!! Post some winning pics!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, that was fast - well done. I would love to see this winning girl.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Congrats on your winnings!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wow! Pictures!  Congratulations!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your new champioship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Terry
Farleys D
"one must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Terry, any news on the puppy front?


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, Xena is pregnant,,,,,, but regretfully she will onlhy be having two ir three puppies. I would have liked 5!

Terry 
Farleys D Standard
"one must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Big Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Congratulations!*

On your new CHAMPION!

Yay! Yay! Yay!

Well done!

:first:



Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!! We'd love to see the New Champion photo!! Whoo Hoo!!!!


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yup, so would I. I have sent Dean Dennis an email, but may have to wait till next weekend :-(


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You got the Championship so quickly, the wait for the win photo seems long! It'll be well worth it though, I'm sure.  Monster Congratulations!!:congrats:


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Trying to post the pick. it will not let me upload it. t is on her facebook page.


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Apparently the picture was too big before. Here it is now.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Beautiful_ photo, well worth the wait! Congratulations again on your lovely girl's championship!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

:dancing:

Congrats


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Simply beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> Simply beautiful. Congratulations!


Very beautiful. That last win with the group 2nd and five points total must have sent you over the moon.


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, I am thrilled, wish I had been there. Laurie is pretty thrilled with her too.

Actually I am bummed to, one of the specials pulled out after Friday. I knew if we got passed the poodles we would do ok. She beat 8 class dogs and a special.

We will see next week. I would really be thrilled if we take our class.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Great photo! I assumed Monster was male. LOL. I was looking and looking and Monster looks male, but then you said, 'she beat 8', so now I am SO confused. Is Monster a girl?


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

This particular Monster is a girl. While many Monster's where in fact boys there are many female Monsters. Godzilla, for instance (I had to google that).


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

sammy66 said:


> ....there are many female Monsters. Godzilla, for instance (I had to google that).


Until I saw your pretty monstress, the Banshee was my favorite female monster. Now it's your girl all the way!


----------

